# Raptors and Mavericks talking trade?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Seems that these two teams are talking trade again... Marcus Banks to Dallas with Matt Carroll going to Toronto.
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...iscussing_banks_for_carroll_swap_with_dallas/

Thoughts?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

I hate this idea.... Carroll is just a shooter. we already went through this with Kapono. Carroll has like 4 years left on his contract. Banks has just 2. why do this deal? Carroll wont play over DeRozan, Wright or Belinelli, & i think Douby is better then Carroll...

only reason i can see is shipping Banks with a min. contract (Weems, Douby, POB) for Carroll giving us a roster spot to sign Joey or someone.. but ugh.. i don't like it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Carroll used to be a pretty decent player on the Bobcats. However, last season he was just atrocious. If they got the Carroll that shoots 40% from three and can get 8-10pts off the bench on any given night, the trade could be worth it. Otherwise, it'd be a bad move. Why trade a bad contract for an even worse contract?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Carroll used to be a pretty decent player on the Bobcats. However, last season he was just atrocious. If they got the Carroll that shoots 40% from three and can get 8-10pts off the bench on any given night, the trade could be worth it. Otherwise, it'd be a bad move. Why trade a bad contract for an even worse contract?


I would rather move Banks with POB for Nazr Mohammed than doing this.
But Damian is right, if Carroll turns into his old shape again, it could not be that bad of a move.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Agreed. Carroll in old form was a Baller, but then you look @ the 4.7 mill owed to him this season, followed by 3 seasons of 4.3, 3.9 & 3.5 Million respectively.

Think about Marcus Banks & his expiring 4.8 Mill dollar contract next season & suddenly he has great value... I Like Carroll, but he absolutely cannot get PT infront of DeMar, Belinelli or Antoine Wright (he couldnt pass Wright on Dallas depth chart either)


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Its not a bad a deal as you think. With his contract being front loaded , you take the hit now with financial stability in the future also to consider with the Nba cap set to decrease or remain the same for the next couple of seasons Carrol contracts becomes more attractive as trade bait, correct me if I'm wrong but if this deal goes through then the raps save 500K in 2010 right?


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

wouldn't Carroll play the same role as Belinelli though? There simply wouldn't be enough minutes to go around for Carroll to play. I would rather keep Banks and use his expiring next year or just let it expire


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Even if Carroll would show up in his old-shape, he doesn't have the greatest contract for the type of player he is. Especially since Toronto already has Kapono.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> Even if Carroll would show up in his old-shape, he doesn't have the greatest contract for the type of player he is. Especially since *Toronto already has Kapono.*


Kapono was traded to Philadelphia for Reggie Evans...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think colangelo's making deals for the sake of making deals now or, as mr. b suggested, he's simply desperate to bring himself under the projected tax level for 2010- to hell with 2011 and 2012. 

when you consider the basketball implications, it becomes mindblowing imo. carroll doesn't play in the open floor- he's a poor man's kapono, with a little more bulk and little less fire (is that possible?). as a talent, they don't need him. in fact, given the way they laboured through 08/09, i'd suggest that a 3-pt specialist is the last thing they need. they could actually use an injury-prone and lazy third pg (banks) more than they could another one-dimensional bomber.

they might not have a "specialist" anymore a/la kapono or parker, but i see that as a good thing. this move would be going backwards in that sense... and for what? some short-term financial benefit to be followed by long-term financial ruin.

whatever. the team will be better next season, with or without this move. turkoglu, jack, belinelli and derozan will see to it. but it's weird what they're putting together: nobody can play defense except jack and amir. 

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see the point to take on a longer contract. Bellinelli is our shooter off the bench right now and theres no need to get another one. Banks is horrible but as a 3rd string PG he is still than some of the guys that we've had in recent years (Solomon, Derrick Martin). His contract becomes an asset next year and whatever we do with that we will certainly be happier than getting Matt Carroll.

I like the team that we have right now. If we can jumbo guys like Wright/Banks/Amir for a quality glue guy that would be great. If not I would just go with the roster right now to start the season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah I don't think this move makes much sense for Toronto. Isn't Marcus Banks a relatively good 3 point shooter anyways?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^not that i can recall.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

were'nt solomon and martin #2 backups but started off as # but b/coz injuries saw back up PT true?
Keep banks as the 3rd PG, yea we lost 3 pt shooting by losing Kap, AP but we re added with Bellini, Turkuglu Banks can serve as the emergency 3 pt shooter, its unclear to even know how much PT Bellini will get just keep Banks and let his deal expire or if a smaller contract can be obtained via trade.
For now keep the roster as is and the 12 guys that dress are
1. calderon 2 derozan 3 turkuglu 4 bosh 5 bargnani 6 jack 7 wright 8 nesterovic 9 bellini 10 johnson 11 Evans 12 Banks

Almost forgot about Evans lol


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^i think they'd rather dress douby than banks.

reason why they really felt the urge to trade ukic was he wasnt going to get much playing time and the emergence of douby, who they see can take over his duties as he is the same age as ukic.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

ppl forget Jack, Douby, Calderon & Bargnani can all take & hit the 3. as can CB4(not that i condone it) & Antoine Wright. DeRozan will also surprise with his ability to hit the 3, aswell as guys previously named Turkoglu, Belinelli. we have guys that can shoot the 3-ball. we don't need any more specicialists shooting wise...


----------

